# aufteilen von IPv6 adressen



## vikozo (12. Juli 2013)

Guten Tag
ich hätte eine Frage zu IPv6 Konfiguration.
unter IPv4 habe ich vom ISP die Routeradresse abgenommen und diese an NS und Webserver vergeben, klappte soweit.
Nun habe ich von meinem ISP eine IPv6 adresse
Beispiel
a:b:c:d::/56
das heisst der Spielraum ist einiges grösser und ich kann den hinteren Teil ja selber gestalten.
Nun aber 
der Namen Server bekommt eine adresse a:b:c:d::b12
der Server selber hat die gleich Adresse und ist via Internet [a:b:c:d::b12] erreichbar.
Nun die fragen:
Ware es möglich im ISPConfig diesen Part "a:b:c:d::/56" fix zu hinterlegen und für die einzelnen Dienste/Server nur noch mit dem hinteren Teil zu hantieren.
Vorteil, wenn der ISP ändert und damit die zugewiesene IPv6 Adress Range würde es genügen nur den vorderen Teil anzupassen und alles Dienste/Server wären auch schon angepasst.
zur Aufteilung:
ich hinterlege nun zu jedem Doaminname eine eigene IPv6 adresse
zum Beispiel 
a:b:c:d:01 für die erste Domaine
a:b:c:d:02 für eine zweite Domaine
usw
müsste man für jede Domaine einen eigenen NS erstellen, oder kann ich einen Namen ns1.domaine1.com und dann die domaine1 und domaine 2 anbinden?
wie gebe ich dann das genau im iSPconfig ein?
vielen dank für ein feedback
oder aber eventuell einen Link im Netz zum weiterlesen.
mit freundlichem gruss
vinc


----------



## vikozo (18. Juli 2013)

dacht ich mir - in der theorie ist es einfacher...


----------



## florian030 (19. Juli 2013)

Ob Du mit IPv4 oder IPv6-Adressen arbeitest, macht grundsätzlich keinen Unterschied. Bei IPv4 definierst Du jede Adresse einzeln, bei IPv6 ist das nicht anders.


----------

